# brown leaves



## stevelunny (Sep 16, 2017)

hi there

I have a planted tank and things are growing and doing well overall. the water is very clean, fish active. two leaves on one plant are developing brown spots. Should I snip them off now or is it premature? 

Also, when I cut off a leaf, it would be very difficult to do at the base of the stalk - what's the best practice? 

thank you!


----------



## beretta96 (Aug 27, 2017)

From my viewing the picture, are you certain the brown stuff isn't algae growth? If it is, wipe it off and keep those things looking nice!!  Otherwise, if it's emanating from inside the plant, I would cut it off and keep an eye out for it being some type of fungus (said by a not super knowledgeable plant keeper).


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree, it looks like Diatoms; brown algae.


How long has the tank been set up?


It's very common for newly planted tanks to take 3-5 months of a Diatom bloom for it to reduce and not be as much of a problem. Until then, just wipe it off the glass and the leaves so it doesn't suffocate the plants. It's not really a problem otherwise, just can look displeasing to us ^_^


----------

